# Aire at (18) Mery sur Cher, France. All year, free electric



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Picked up this aire from a French website and stayed on it 2 nights last week. Opened in 2003 so not in the aires book for last year.

[18] Mery sur Cher. About 2 miles from J 6 of the A20 autoroute, 4 miles west of Vierzon centre on the N76.
The aire is on the south side of the N76 on entering Mery sur Cher. Take the first L on entering village and immediately L again through small carpark. If arriving in the dark it is immediately you enter the street lights. 5 bays in the shape of a star round a small toilet block (locked when we visited on 3rd and 4th March 2004) 
Black and grey water drains. Fresh water on side of toilet block as is ELECTRICITY. Some traffic noise but not excessive.
ALL FREE. Open all year.

*Please note amendment 10/03/04. The Tours road is the N76 * not N71 as in original post.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the recommendation Gillian. Yet another excellent place to stop in France, and free as well!

We seem to be the only ones posting aires on this (aires) forum, come on everyone else, dont be shy, tell us about your favorite aires!

pete


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

This is all good stuff and I'll certainly thank you for it - I'm sure I'll get to make the most of your tips later in the year.

Incidentally have you any idea where I can get some suggestions to stay in the west of Germany, towards the French border? Haven't the foggiest and we're going to pick up our van in a few days time in Austria...

8O


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Have a read of the 'German 'stellplatz' website' & cosider buying the BordAtlas (14.90 euros worth every bit), although its in German it's pretty easy to find places. If you are travelling up the west side of Germany you might want to think about poping into Luxembourg on the way. Last year we were staying on a large Stellaplatz by Trier & decided to nip over the border to Luxembourg, fuel, booze etc was some of the cheapest we've seen in Europe. The number of cars with German number plates in the supermarkets & petrol stations far outweighed the local plates.
I would say that Germany & France are the easiest for finding places to stop, either official campsites & parking places.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Stormywhether wrote:



> Incidentally have you any idea where I can get some suggestions to stay in the west of Germany, towards the French border? Haven't the foggiest and we're going to pick up our van in a few days time in Austria...


You're in luck mate, just recieved my german 'stelplatz' book through the post this morning, its a massive publication, nerly 500 pages and over 2800 stopover places. If you let me know whereabouts near the border you want to stay i'll check the book and let you know a few places.

pete


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi peejay!

Nice one mate - appreciate it!

We're either looking for somewhere near Ulm or Dornstadt - in actual fact I miscalculated (my geographically is emphatically poor!) and these places are just off the A8 and A7 respectively, the nearest big city being Stuttgart.

That'll give us either 100 or 175 miles to do on the first afternoon, achievable and means we can stop, at latest, by 8pm.

Thanks again!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Don't know about Dornstadt but there is a stellaplatz in Ulm, it has places for 50 vans & is kostelos (free), my German isn't that good but I think its Strasse Gleise with maximum stay of 3 days. Being this size it is likely to have signs for it, if not just ask somebody for the reismobile stellaplatz.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I agree with kontiki, the stellplatz in ulm looks good.

I have also identified a few more:

Blauburen, a few kms west of ulm, parking for 10 m/homes by the swimmingpool (hallenbad). 5 euro p/n 2 days max. www.blaubeuren.de

Gunzburg legoland, east of ulm, looks interesting, sited by legoland themepark, parking for 150 m/homes. 5 euro p/n. open apr-nov www.legoland.de

Try also the website for ulm www.tourismus.ulm.de
incidentaly the stelplatz is situated on wielandstrasse.

Cant find dornstadt, did you mean darmstadt?

If you need anymore info, send me a pm

pete


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Pete there is a place called Dornstadt approx 5miles north of Ulm just off the E32/A8. It only looks like a small not much more than a village on Autoroute.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks ed, just spotted it

pete


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Kontiki said:


> Last year we were staying on a large Stellaplatz by Trier


Hi Kontiki, indeed hi everyone!

Could you give me any more details of this stellplatz so I can punch it into my TomTom Navigator and give the missus a rest from holding the atlas upside down all the time?

I think I'm going to head for this, sounds like the best bet to me. Big, you say?

Do these places stay open 24 hours, because it'll be pretty late by the time we get there.

Thanks!

Dave and Sarah


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Stormy,

There should be several PM's waiting for you ref stellplatz, can you confirm you've recieved them as i've had no reply.

pete


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

peejay said:


> Stormy,
> 
> There should be several PM's waiting for you ref stellplatz, can you confirm you've recieved them as i've had no reply.
> 
> pete


Hi Pete!

Yeah, received all your stuff and sent a couple of replies yesterday thanking you lots for all your help!

Think Trier's going to be the one now tho. It all looks relatively simple to get to - follow signs for the coach park, and the whiff of an overtoasted burger from the nearby McDonalds! Ah, nothing quite like regional cuisine...

:lol:


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Thanks for the recommendation Gillian. Yet another excellent place to stop in France, and free as well!
> 
> We seem to be the only ones posting aires on this (aires) forum, come on everyone else, dont be shy, tell us about your favorite aires!
> 
> pete


Hi Folks

I would share if I had any but we have not been able to go abroad for quite some time now. These aires were not so many then & they may not have beencalled aires then and the only one we ever stayed on was on the way to the Spanish border somewhere before Bordeaux. Cant remember its name

Motorhomer


----------

